# Threads start at the end



## kc9ljo (Mar 30, 2008)

For some reason when I open a thread the first one displayed at the top of the first page is the last one posted. So if there are three pages to a thread I have to go to the botom of the last page to find the original post. It was not like that yesterday. Can someone help me fix this?
Thanks,
KC9LJO


----------



## flash (Mar 30, 2008)

Go to User CP>Edit Options, there is a thread line there (Thread Display Options), you would want "Oldest First"


----------



## kc9ljo (Mar 30, 2008)

Much better, Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Mar 30, 2008)

Kinda like most biographies too, eh.   ;{)


----------

